# Black Lives Matter Leader goes through Police Use of Force Training.



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Very interesting video about a leader in local Black Lives Matter. Shows courage that he's willing to go through with the exercise and his reaction at the end is also great.

Here?s What Happened After ?Black Lives Matter? Protester Underwent Use of Force Scenarios With Cops | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You beat me posting this by 1 minute! Great minds think alike. Great video though!


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Indeed sir! Well done.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

one very important information that most people don't understand is there is no such thing as "unarmed" person. There is always a gun in a police confrontation. the bad guy might not have a gun of his own, but there is at least one that is always available, the cops gun... bad guys always go for the cops gun.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You guys would be shocked (or many would be) to know several prisons have inmates that offer training programs on how to take a pigs gun from them....we have some of it on video for academy training for new officers.



mhans827 said:


> one very important information that most people don't understand is there is no such thing as "unarmed" person. There is always a gun in a police confrontation. the bad guy might not have a gun of his own, but there is at least one that is always available, the cops gun... bad guys always go for the cops gun.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Ripon said:


> You guys would be shocked (or many would be) to know several prisons have inmates that offer training programs on how to take a pigs gun from them....we have some of it on video for academy training for new officers.


We "PIGs" have retention training that is much better than that offered behind prison walls. We also consider such a struggle as a deadly force encounter and would not hesitate to shoot an offender engaging in such activity. I can't speak for every "PIG" on this board but I would pull the trigger.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I would like to publicly commend Maupin for not only taking the training but for publicly doing a 180 on his beliefs. Everyone sooner or later is wrong about something. As it turns out, what he was wrong about is his primary profit engine. It is how he upholds his reputation in the community and how he puts bread on his table. For him to come out and admit that he was switching his belief and that you should comply for your own safety is huge and to do it on television when he could have kept it a secret and just slowly transitioned his message to his new line of thought is even more impressive.

Kudos to Phoenix and Maupin for working together. Now if we can get the rest of these guys like him to do the same thing...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Will it make a difference? Will he speak of his experience and change peoples' minds? He understands, what do we do for the rest of the 30 million who don't?


----------

